# Fuck summer



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

get a motorcycle and fuck pussy..... also the best way to carve at high speed besides teh shred.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

yeah but you get ice cream, vitamin D and girls in skirts, which are all good things


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mountain Biking and Golf time! 
Also tons of pretty girls out and about! 



Still a good month or better of riding left though :thumbsup:


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Why cant we have those things as well as riding? It just kinda fucking blows. Makes me want to fly out to NZ for a few weeks.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We have through June here. I hit hood for a few weeks in June. Then hike here once a month for a ride down until October when resorts start up again.....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

td.1000 said:


> yeah but you get ice cream, vitamin D and girls in skirts, which are all good things


?????? You can't get ice cream in winter where u r? :blink:

...funny, I was able to get all the Chunky Monkey I wanted all season!


----------



## orange_shred (Dec 10, 2013)

Fly out to Portland and get to Mt. Hood for some summer shreddin


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

yea fuck summer...i'm gonna either do something fun or work alot this summer or both.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Used to know a good time girl named "Summer"..........pretty sure most of you would've loved her.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

You live in Utah. If you cant have fun in summer, your doing it wrong. Plus the snow isn't going anywhere anytime soon. Snowbird will be open for a while.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> ?????? You can't get ice cream in winter where u r? :blink:
> 
> ...funny, I was able to get all the Chunky Monkey I wanted all season!


heh, you can, but it just not... natural. on a similar note, we have plenty of girls in skirts here during winter too, you just have to know which street corners they hang out on


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

mhaas said:


> You live in Utah. If you cant have fun in summer, your doing it wrong. Plus the snow isn't going anywhere anytime soon. Snowbird will be open for a while.


seriously. rent a car and go drive on the flats. some of the best fun I've ever had.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> ...funny, I was able to get all the Chunky Monkey I wanted all season!


But did you get any ice cream?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

really gotta skateboard or longboard, i have a hard time understanding how any snowboarder does not also want to skate, its so damn fun. i feel not even the slightest transition-to-summer jones, and i'm still gonna hike for snow runs a few times


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> But did you get any ice cream?


I see what you did there,... :laugh: :bowdown:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm always bummed when summer comes. But then I usually come too, and then we both just sit there cuddling! 

Seriously, hike, rock climb, mountain bike, float down rivers, girls with nearly nothing on... :dunno:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

poutanen said:


> girls with nearly nothing on... :dunno:


 you can just forget about that now...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

CassMT said:


> you can just forget about that now...


Hell no! I just have darker sunglasses and have learned not to move my head when they walk by...


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i meant the actual attainment, lol


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

CassMT said:


> i meant the actual attainment, lol


OH! Yeah that's been long gone for me, actually I've met more girls since I've been dating my wife than all the years before we got together.

:blowup:


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

the only problem with summer is that its hard to have STEEZE!


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I actually like summer just as much, if not a little more than winter :dunno:

In the summer, there's camping, hiking, mountain biking, longboarding, rock climbing, wake boarding, off-roading, shooting, pools, music festivals, and girls wearing minimal clothing.

In the winter there's snowboarding and video games.

I know it might be sacreligious to say on this forum, but summer kinda has a lot more to do than winter. Atleast of stuff I like to do. Yes I love snowboarding, and love winter because of it, but I really don't think I'd want to snowboard all year round.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

mhaas said:


> the only problem with summer is that its hard to have STEEZE!


stoned with an ice tea.


steezed. most of my summer.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> stoned with an ice tea.


That reminds me. We can't get unsweetened iced tea up here. It's all the sugary crap that I don't like. Gotta start making my own fresh brewed iced tea.

Oh and one of our wedding presents was a doob with honey and hash oil in it. :blink: Think this weekend of spring boarding is the time to bring that puppy out!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Summer is work work work work!! the occassional road trip, beers and BBQs, longboarding....... 

I'm ok with it, i just wish it had more snow


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm looking forward to summer - mountain biking, camping, hiking, music festivals, patio beers etc

But I have realized none of those things (as awesome as they are), give me the same level of stoke 

Its not like I stay up ridiculously late on a weeknight watching camping videos


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

kalev said:


> Its not like I stay up ridiculously late on a weeknight watching camping videos


Okay, I lol'd... :eusa_clap:

I love hiking, camping, etc., but it's all just fun. It doesn't make me forget the world for a few hours.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> ?????? You can't get ice cream in winter where u r? :blink:
> 
> ...funny, I was able to get all the Chunky Monkey I wanted all season!


Nothing better than Chunky Monkey as is in Ice Cream…


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

haagen-dazs coffee you low-rent psychopaths.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Eventing season starts next weekend, lot of thrill till October :yahoo:. Then the autumn storms provide great kitesurf days. 
Only November is boring - interestingly, the most hits in my birthday calendar are in August 




ShredLife said:


> haagen-dazs coffee you low-rent psychopaths.


Try this one!
http://www.moevenpick-icecream.com/gourmet/collections/Pages/Collections.aspx?Flavour=Double%20cream%20%26%20Meringues&cate=CLASSIC


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

neni said:


> Try this one!
> Collections | Mövenpick - The Art of Swiss Ice Cream


daaaamn - double cream?? 

looks like its unavailable in the states tho :dunno: never seen it here for sure...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

pax said:


> Chunky munky is too chunky for me. Best ice cream is cookies and creme with butterfingers and cherries on top.


Ice cream SUCKS. You need to try Italian Gelato.
SUck FUmmer!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks like a heart attack…:tongue4:


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Looks like a heart attack…:tongue4:


More like Diabetus


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Big Foot said:


> More like Diabetus












(both good, but the 2nd is better by far)


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAAAAAAAA
this is so rad.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> daaaamn - double cream??
> 
> looks like its unavailable in the states tho :dunno: never seen it here for sure...


Double cream AND caramel (ehm... sugar) AAAAND meringue (well, that's sugar and air). It's heaven


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

DIA-BEET-US!!! :yahoo: Christ that's twice today this forum has had me laughing...

Best ice cream flavour? Blue Jay All-Star. It was out in the early 90's when the Jays won twice in a row. Blueberry and vanilla all swirled together. :tongue4:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

what the fuck. why isn't blueberry a common ice cream flavor?
goddamnit.


POutn - lets start a blueberry icecream company and take over the world.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Summer for me involves lots of work and plenty of anything in the sun. Including this: http://www.rockwerchter.be/en/line-up

Best line up I've seen since.... I dunno.... Woodstock? :dizzy:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> POutn - lets start a blueberry icecream company and take over the world.


I'm in. I've been thinking about opening a micro brewery after seeing how much people pay for craft beer here... But I imagine it'd be a full time job.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Best ice cream flavour? Blue Jay All-Star. It was out in the early 90's when the Jays won twice in a row. Blueberry and vanilla all swirled together. :tongue4:





ShredLife said:


> what the fuck. why isn't blueberry a common ice cream flavor?
> goddamnit.
> 
> 
> POutn - lets start a blueberry icecream company and take over the world.


:thumbsup: blueberry is AWESOME!

I make a pretty mean blueberry ice cream using frozen blueberries and my Ninja blender! (...my strawberry isn't bad either!)


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Dammit, now I want blueberry ice cream!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

It's all about Chunck Monkey & maybe blueberries on the side…..


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

who the hell hates summer? Mountain biking, dirt biking, sports cars, motorcycles, sitting on the patio having a beer. Snowboarding is fun but if you love winter so much go take a cold shower, or have a nice soak in the cold tub, and take a nap in a freezer.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

twowheeled said:


> who the hell hates summer? Mountain biking, dirt biking, sports cars, motorcycles, sitting on the patio having a beer. Snowboarding is fun but if you love winter so much go take a cold shower, or have a nice soak in the cold tub, and take a nap in a freezer.


Mowing the lawn, 90% humidity, mosquitoes, gnats and hornets, the women in Walmart wearing what they wear in the summer ...


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

NY SuperFudgeChunk! why bother with anything else? if i want fruit i'll eat a f-ing bluberry, but if it's dessert that means Choc-o-late
.
.
.


----------



## Jason913 (Jan 12, 2014)

CassMT said:


> NY SuperFudgeChunk! why bother with anything else? if i want fruit i'll eat a f-ing bluberry, but if it's dessert that means Choc-o-late
> .
> .
> .


this . best ice cream on the planet. what else could you want in your ice cream?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm an equal opportunity Ice Cream consumer, ++ to SuperFudgeChunk add it to my quiver:tongue4:


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Hagen Dasz Gelato, Carmelized Banana Chip! YUM!


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Get into wake boarding, summer will suck less.


----------



## mikerod553 (Nov 27, 2013)

you guys complain to much about summer , I live in South Florida. The only season we have is summer!!!!! Someone get me out of here:RantExplode:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

meh. I work hella hours in the summer, and it's usually 90+ Fahrenheit with 50%+ humidity. thankfully, summers after this are gonna be much better. Friday's off, no OT, I'll be on a boat all summer.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> meh. I work hella hours in the summer, and it's usually 90+ Fahrenheit with 50%+ humidity.


Same. Except more like 80%+ humidity.

I hate it.

Much prefer working in 20-30deg F with low humidity. Only so many layers you can remove in the heat/humidity. Plus everything sticks.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

EatRideSleep said:


> Same. Except more like 80%+ humidity.
> 
> I hate it.
> 
> Much prefer working in 20-30deg F with low humidity. Only so many layers you can remove in the heat/humidity. Plus everything sticks.


I remember those days. Too bad all the outdoor jobs I had, I left due to shit wages and lack of hours.:thumbsdown: I love being outside, and would love to work outside for a living....


----------



## BearPaw (Jan 24, 2014)

CassMT said:


> really gotta skateboard or longboard, i have a hard time understanding how any snowboarder does not also want to skate, its so damn fun. i feel not even the slightest transition-to-summer jones, and i'm still gonna hike for snow runs a few times


^^THIS^^ and I have two long boards. My high performance Kahuna bamboo carving drop deck and my big Kahuna bombora cruiser with a Kahuna bamboo stick land paddle, which I go chill with my wife on paved bike trails while she roller blades.

Kahuna bamboo carving drop deck: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=582252228549173&l=bc2bd325ae
Kahuna bombora cruiser with Kahuna bamboo stick land paddle: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=582955618478834&l=56c367f6fe


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Funny thread, I originally started snowboarding to occupy the boring winter months where I couldnt ride track on my motorcycle. Jokes on me, now I have an expensive hobby year round :thumbsdown:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

16gkid said:


> Funny thread, I originally started snowboarding to occupy the boring winter months where I couldnt ride track on my motorcycle. Jokes on me, now I have an expensive hobby year round :thumbsdown:


Nothing like a hobby to keep you young, poor & happy.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

16gkid said:


> Funny thread, I originally started snowboarding to occupy the boring winter months where I couldnt ride track on my motorcycle. Jokes on me, now I have an expensive hobby year round :thumbsdown:


I have to admit, Winter actually gives my bank account a big break. In the Winter I only have one expensive hobby. In the Summer I have four.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

I will be Surfing and Roller Blading.

Planned to work summer somewhere in resort but I think that wont be happening.


----------



## coffeemiller (Dec 10, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Mowing the lawn, 90% humidity, mosquitoes, gnats and hornets, the women in Walmart wearing what they wear in the summer ...


I'm with you, can't stand the heat or mosquitoes


----------

